# [SOLVED] Morrowind error message



## sfleming (May 12, 2008)

Hello. I'm trying to install Morrowind on my computer. It seems to install just fine but when I try to play I get this error message; Render Creation Error:"Unknown frame buffer mode". Any ideas?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Morrowind error message*

Hello, Welcome to TSF :4-wave: 

Have you installed the latest patches for the game? 

http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/updates_patches.htm

Also, which graphics card are you using? (ATi or nVidia)


----------



## sfleming (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Morrowind error message*

I have no idea about my graphics card, how do I check it?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Morrowind error message*

Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Information 

Expand the components tree, then select display. Post back what it says next to name.


----------



## sfleming (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Morrowind error message*

3dfx VooDoo3


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Morrowind error message*

That could be the issue. The game doesn't officially support that card or 3Dfx. 

There may be a way to get it to work, but I persoanally don't know how. Check back soon and maybe someone who knows will drop a word in. 

Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## sfleming (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Morrowind error message*

k, thank you for your help!


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Morrowind error message*

Voodoo!?! That's old, it was discontinued when Morrowind came out, that's why it isn't supported. Time to upgrade your computer I'd say.


----------

